# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Macro ou Micro??

## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

De algum tempo para cá que ando com experiencias no que toca a macro fotografia.
Lentes para aqui, lentes para ali e o maximo que consegui de macro foi "apenas" isto...

Foto de um sarco só com a máquina:


Já com alguns "apretechos":


Um pouco mais ainda:

Para conseguir tirar macros assim, preciso de estar a uma distancia maxima de 1cm!!
De notar que mesmo com tripé, á minima pulsação desfoca tudo o que estava em "alvo".

Um tentaculo de fungia (um pouco desfocado, mas era só para terem a idea :Admirado:  ):


A minha duvida: Será macro ou micro fotografia :SbOk5:  
Espero que tenham gostado!

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Simplesmente brutal 

Muito bom, Tiago  :yb677:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Tiago,

Fotografia Macro é um grande plano obtido com uma objectiva com uma alta capacidade de aproximação ao objecto que vai de 1:10 até um pouco menos que o tamanho real 1:1.

Fotografia Micro é um grande plano obtido com lentes especificas para o efeito que resultam em imagens 1:1 , 2:1 e maiores, conforme a lente ou anéis de ampliação.
A fotografia Micro é muito utilizada na área científica.

Nestas fotos que tiraste, quanto mais ampliares a imagem também estás a ampliar todos os problemas com ela relacionado (perspectiva,profundidade  de campo,luminosidade…).
Com pouca luz para dares uma exposição correcta ou usas velocidades lentas, o que não convêm, porque a mínima vibração da máquina acontece aquilo que vês na foto ou então usas aberturas maiores, o que te vai diminuir ainda mais a profundidade de campo já de si critica neste tipo de fotografia, por isso temos que arranjar um meio-termo para obter os melhores resultados com o equipamento que temos que foi aquilo que tentaste fazer com um resultado positivo a meu ver.

Abraço,
João

----------

